# مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

هنا كلنا هنتكلم براحتنا .. عن الاكل اللى بنحب ناكله .. 

قول متتكسفش   ... قولى  متتكسفيش  .

كله يقول  اللى فى نفسه    وهبدأ بنفسى ... 



انا بحب  السحالى بصوص الجراد ..  شوربه الصرصير اليتيمه فى العشاء
واحلى  بكيسين دم   فصيله  Ab

انتوا بجد  بتحبوا ايه ؟؟
شاركونى   الرأى


----------



## Ramzi (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

انا عاوز عصير جوارب :gy0000:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

وعندك عصير  جوارب بقالها  شهر  ملبوسه    للاستاذ رمزى    

بس هتستحمل؟؟  هاها


----------



## angel eyes (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ميرسي على المطعم الهايل vamdracula
انا بقى باعمل دايت 
بليز 2 صرصار صغير بالصوص وياريت يكون مشطشط


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ياه   حظك وحش اوى يا  angel   الصراصير  لسه خلصانه ..  بس بقولك ايه  جربى  شوربه كوارع  الناموس   بتاعتنا    دى تحفه .

وعندك  ربع  كوارع ناموس  واتوصى


----------



## الناصرى (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*الجروب الذى انشاتة للوصول لجميع المسيحين فى العالم بالكامل 
وارجوا من الرب ان يسامحنى وساعدونى بنشر هذا الجروب

الجروب ادخلة عن طريق الصورة


​*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

تحت امرك يا ناصرى  هنوزعه  مع كل اكله .  بس اوعى يكون فيرس ولا حاجه   يمشمعولنا المطعم  باللى  فيه 

وعندك  ربع  ورق المونيوم  للاستاذ الناصرى  واتوصى


----------



## الانبا ونس (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سورى انا جيت غلط ................................

سلام..................غلط فى العنوان باى ​*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

يا اخت مرمر  .. احنا عندنا ديليفرى لو حبيتى  

وهديه من المطعم   سلطة  براغيث   ..    اى خدمه


----------



## vamdracula2005 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ايه يا جماعه  المطعم كده  هيقفل بدرى  بدرى ... فين الزباين  ، فيين  الناس


----------



## losivertheprince (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح : 
انت عارف طلبي من زمان يا باشا 
2 كيلو سحلبيس وزود الملح والدقه وياريت ربع ضفادع مهروسة بالكاتشب وكمان احلي بنص كيلو براغيت مشويه وزود الصوص*​


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*بموت في روايح الخنفري مع شوية نفخو
هتكون اكلي تمام *


----------



## vamdracula2005 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> انت عارف طلبي من زمان يا باشا
> 2 كيلو سحلبيس وزود الملح والدقه وياريت ربع ضفادع مهروسة بالكاتشب وكمان احلي بنص كيلو براغيت مشويه وزود الصوص*​




عيب عليك يا برنس  . دا انت زبون قديم عندنا ,, بس للاسف مفيش برغيت متوفره دلوقتى    ....  رمضان بقى  وكل سنه وانت طيب   موسم . 
وعندك  شوربه  نمل  للاستاذ  لوسيفر


----------



## vamdracula2005 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



monlove قال:


> *بموت في روايح الخنفري مع شوية نفخو
> هتكون اكلي تمام *





من عينيا .. وعندنا كمان  كاوتش  محشى  و  اساتك  مقليه .. 

وعندك  حبه روايح  للاستاذ  مون لاف  واتوصى  بالريحه


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> من عينيا .. وعندنا كمان  كاوتش  محشى  و  اساتك  مقليه ..
> 
> وعندك  حبه روايح  للاستاذ  مون لاف  واتوصى  بالريحه



*لا يا عم انا اقتصادي 
انتم عالم نصابه في الاخر تقولي اني في مكان سياحي وادفع 500جنية 
انا عامل حاسب لما هروح اشتري نص كيلو صوص صراصير مع شوية 
براص عجب تمام 
واكمل العشاء في البيت *


----------



## vamdracula2005 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

بس على فكره   .. هيخموك  لو جبت   حاجه من بره يا موون لاف .. لان الابراص اللى عندنا  بيتى ومضمونه . 

بره   هيدوهالك سايبه                   ...  عندنا   الابراص بتتولد  مغلفه فى اكياس  عليها السعر  
 وعلى العموم   احنا مش هنزعل كنك لانك هتلف وترجعلنا ...   احنا الاصل


----------



## monlove (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> بس على فكره   .. هيخموك  لو جبت   حاجه من بره يا موون لاف .. لان الابراص اللى عندنا  بيتى ومضمونه .
> 
> بره   هيدوهالك سايبه                   ...  عندنا   الابراص بتتولد  مغلفه فى اكياس  عليها السعر
> وعلى العموم   احنا مش هنزعل كنك لانك هتلف وترجعلنا ...   احنا الاصل



*يعني انت متاكد من منتجاتك 
علي العموم اجرب 
بس بلاش الكيس المفتوح هناك دة عشان البورص مش عجبني فية 
هات كيس يكون مقفول كويس 
ومش هنختلف بس انت نزل شوية في السعر 
خلاص انا بقيت زبون محل 
ولازم تعمل واجب*


----------



## Coptic Man (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

اعتذر يا اخوة تم نقل اكلاتكم الباهرة للمنتدي الترفيهي 

وبالهناء مقدما :smil12:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



monlove قال:


> *يعني انت متاكد من منتجاتك
> علي العموم اجرب
> بس بلاش الكيس المفتوح هناك دة عشان البورص مش عجبني فية
> هات كيس يكون مقفول كويس
> ...



اوك يا مون لاف  .. انت طبعا  زبون دايم  .. اللى يدوق اكلاتنا  لايمكن يسيبنا .

وعلى العموم الابراص  فى رحله ترفيهيه  للمطبخ  .. ثوانى ويرجعوا   .. وساعتها اكيسلك واحد  .. ومش هنختلف فى السعر  .. الابراص مننا وعلينا برضه


----------



## vamdracula2005 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



Coptic Man قال:


> اعتذر يا اخوة تم نقل اكلاتكم الباهرة للمنتدي الترفيهي
> 
> وبالهناء مقدما :smil12:



انت شكلك شغال مع ماكدونالدز ........ ايوه انا شفتك في الاعلان ........ انت عميل ........... ماكدونالدز بتحاربني ......... كنتاكي بعتتلي دجاج مصاب بالجرب الانحطاطي ........ كلكم عليا ولا ايه وفي الاخر تنقلوني هنا   ...لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

احنا  بننضرب  تحت الرباط  يا رجاله المنتدى    :budo:


----------



## christin (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*ياسلاااام
ايه الاكلات الفطيعه دي*


----------



## gift (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

انا كنت فاكرة انه مطعم لاكل فاخر مش كده 
سوري انا مش ح اكل


----------



## losivertheprince (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح : 
اه طبعآ كل الاكل هنا فاخر جدآ جدآ ومغلف بأعلي درجات جلد البراغيت الياباني يعني براغيت اصلي 
دي درجة واحد معتمد وعلي فكرة انا شكلي هعزمك معايا علي الغدا .......
اسمع يا بني خليهم اتنين سحلبيس مشكل وزود  البراغيت السوداني والكاتشب*​


----------



## the servant (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

يا عم دراكولا كل مين علي مين انت مش شايف ان وجبات حضرتك حلوة
جداا لدرجة انها بتقلب النفس ياريت ما تحضرليش حاجة عشان انا هاخد
اكل دلفري من البلاعة اللي قدامك احسن وارخص


----------



## monlove (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*فتحت نفسي علي الاكل تاني انتي 
ممكن لو سمحت تجبلي الوجبة الخفيفة دي 
عايز ربع كيلو وراك نمل اصيل وشوية كبدة نمل علي لحمة راس النمل 
ومعاهم شوية سلطات ومعاهم بربور البحر 
لذيذ جدا علي الغداء 
وتسلملي عينك خي *


----------



## vamdracula2005 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



christin قال:


> *ياسلاااام
> ايه الاكلات الفطيعه دي*



احنا هدفنا الاول والاخير  راحه الزبون .. جتلنا شويه سحالى امريكانى  ميه ميه..  للحبايب بس .
ربع سحالى  للاستاذه


----------



## vamdracula2005 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



gift قال:


> انا كنت فاكرة انه مطعم لاكل فاخر مش كده
> سوري انا مش ح اكل



احنا اكلنا مش فاخر؟؟؟ 
دا احنا رمز فخر الصناعه الوطنيه ..

وياسيدى  جرب  مش هتخسر  ، ساعتها هتبقى زبونا .

واول اكله على حساب المحل .. ربع صراصير مشكل


----------



## vamdracula2005 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> اه طبعآ كل الاكل هنا فاخر جدآ جدآ ومغلف بأعلي درجات جلد البراغيت الياباني يعني براغيت اصلي
> دي درجة واحد معتمد وعلي فكرة انا شكلي هعزمك معايا علي الغدا .......
> اسمع يا بني خليهم اتنين سحلبيس مشكل وزود  البراغيت السوداني والكاتشب*​



يالوسيفر  يا صديقى .. عاجبنى فيك غيرتك القويه على سمعه المحل .. طبعا ماهو انت مش زبون  .. انت صاحب مكان .

وعلى فكره يا جماعه  لوسيفر هو  المسئول عن استيراد  البراغيت  من بلاد بره 

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## vamdracula2005 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



frai قال:


> يا عم دراكولا كل مين علي مين انت مش شايف ان وجبات حضرتك حلوة
> جداا لدرجة انها بتقلب النفس ياريت ما تحضرليش حاجة عشان انا هاخد
> اكل دلفري من البلاعة اللي قدامك احسن وارخص




فراى  .. صديقى  . 
اخيرا رديت  ..  يا صاحبى  الاكله الحلوه متتعوضش . 
وعلى العموم  انت حرقت  المفاجاه اللى كنت عاملها للمنتدى  ..
البلاعه  اللى قصادنا ... اشتريتها وضمتها للمطعم ..


يعنى كده كده   هتشترى من عندى :yahoo:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



monlove قال:


> *فتحت نفسي علي الاكل تاني انتي
> ممكن لو سمحت تجبلي الوجبة الخفيفة دي
> عايز ربع كيلو وراك نمل اصيل وشوية كبدة نمل علي لحمة راس النمل
> ومعاهم شوية سلطات ومعاهم بربور البحر
> ...



مون لاف  .. انت  كده خلاص  بقيت كأنك صاحب المطعم .  انت تأمر 

ثوانى وطلباتك توصلك لحد البيت .. وعليهم هديه من المطعم  لاحلى زبون .. اتنين كيلو خنافس تايوانى  لسه واصله حالا من  البلاعه .

ومن غير   سعر اضافى  ...  مبروووك :smile02


----------



## sosana (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

لو سمحت كيلو صراصير مشكل و اتوصى 
و متنساش الصوص
و شربة براغيت


----------



## vamdracula2005 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



sosana قال:


> لو سمحت كيلو صراصير مشكل و اتوصى
> و متنساش الصوص
> و شربة براغيت




حالا يا فندم ...

تحبى ايه  فى الحلو ؟؟

تورته النمل الجبلى ولا  عصير خفافيش  بدون سكر؟؟

عندنا   سحالى كانز  لو تحبى    .

الطلبات  جايه حالا


----------



## dr.sheko (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

فكرة رائعة بس ايه رأيك في
شربة جماجم مستوية على نار هادية
والصوص منه فيه و العصير سوائل عيون 
ومخاط الجيوب الانفية والحلو طبعا
تورتة الفك السفلي بالشمع الاذن
يعني بالهنا والشفا
موجود ولا اشوف محل تاني


----------



## vamdracula2005 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



m.e.e قال:


> فكرة رائعة بس ايه رأيك في
> شربة جماجم مستوية على نار هادية
> والصوص منه فيه و العصير سوائل عيون
> ومخاط الجيوب الانفية والحلو طبعا
> ...




عيب  يا راجل  .. مش عندنا ازاى بس  . دا احنا  الاصل .
بس استنى عليا  شويه بس  ، على بال  ما الجثث تيجى .. اصلها  راحت  رحله البحر الاحمر  تغيير جو   .. انت عارف ان جو الترب خنقه ..
اول ما تيجى  هنقيلك  جثه على ذوقى  .. وهنوصل الطلبات لحد البيت  ..  تحت امرك فى اى وقت


----------



## جيلان (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

بصراحة يا جماعة الاكلات كلها جامدة وانا مش عرفة اطلب ايه من كل ده  
بص بئى انت ظبط كده حاجة على زوئك


----------



## نيفين ثروت (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

كده انا عرفت ليه احنا بنصوم ثلاث ارباع السنه بس بعد المطعم ده ها صوم على طول:yahoo:


----------



## the servant (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ههههههههههههه

حلو التعليق بتاع نيفين من الواضح انك هاتكون سبب بركة للمسيحية وتخلي
اعضاء المنتدي يصوموا السنة كلها مش الاصوام او الاربع والجمع


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> بصراحة يا جماعة الاكلات كلها جامدة وانا مش عرفة اطلب ايه من كل ده
> بص بئى انت ظبط كده حاجة على زوئك





اهم حاجه عندنا هنا   راحه الزباين ...

وطالما وصتينى انى اختار   مش هكسفك  ، 

واخترتلك  طبق  المعاميع  المقليه بالبيض +  طبق دودة القطن اللئيمه .


والحلو  تورتة كلب البحر الجعان.  :new2:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> كده انا عرفت ليه احنا بنصوم ثلاث ارباع السنه بس بعد المطعم ده ها صوم على طول:yahoo:




كويس انك عرفتى  البعد الروحى  الداخلى  فى افاق التجربه الانسانيه الرائده ، وخصوصا بعد الامتداد العمرانى الافقى والخالى من الكلسترول _ وده هدف نبيل جدا  جدا _   ...   حد فاهم حاجه ؟!!:thnk0001:

على العموم سيبك من ده كله  ... تحبى اجبلك حاجه تروق اعصابك؟!  ايه رايك فى عصير  خفرع  الفرعونى مع شرائح الجعران ؟!!:mus13:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



frai قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> حلو التعليق بتاع نيفين من الواضح انك هاتكون سبب بركة للمسيحية وتخلي
> اعضاء المنتدي يصوموا السنة كلها مش الاصوام او الاربع والجمع




على فكره ياجماعه  فراى  من زباين المحل القدام  ..
اول مره دخل فيها مطعمنا كانت من سنين ..  ولسه مخرجش لدلوقتى  :ura1:
وعندك  ربع  رامات 256    للاستاذ فراى :nunu0000:


----------



## sant felopateer (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح له المجد،،
وحياتك يا متر
عايز دينر بوكس متكونة من نص صدور نملة مسلوخة و اتنين شوربة بزعفران و كباب الكلب الميت و متنساش الكتاشب و صوص دم الغزال و عايز صرصر كولا

فين الطلبية؟*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



sant felopateer قال:


> *سلام المسيح له المجد،،
> وحياتك يا متر
> عايز دينر بوكس متكونة من نص صدور نملة مسلوخة و اتنين شوربة بزعفران و كباب الكلب الميت و متنساش الكتاشب و صوص دم الغزال و عايز صرصر كولا
> 
> فين الطلبية؟*




حاضر يا استاذ فيلوباتير  .. بس معلش مفيش نمل ، جرسون غلط ورش فليت    موتلنا النمل . 
بس ولا يهمك  مممكن  نبدلهولك  بصينيه سحالى فى الفرن ؟!  
 الطلبيه هتوصلك لحد البيت  ... ده اكيد .
انما امتى  ؟!!  الله اعلم .:ura1:


----------



## sant felopateer (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



> حاضر يا استاذ فيلوباتير .. بس معلش مفيش نمل ، جرسون غلط ورش فليت موتلنا النمل .
> بس ولا يهمك مممكن نبدلهولك بصينيه سحالى فى الفرن ؟!
> الطلبيه هتوصلك لحد البيت ... ده اكيد .
> انما امتى ؟!! الله اعلم .



*اوه ماى جود،،
ازاى مفيش نمل انت عايزينى اتخانق ولا ايه؟
نو نو نو انا عايز نمل و تتوصى عليها و ضيف عليها موزيلارا كوراع البطة 
لو لقيت بتاع الدليفرى جاب حاجة غير كده هطلب من امن الدولة تحويل اسم المحل من v.k.c ل k.f.c 
يا ريت تيجى الساعة 12 على مسلسل يتربى فى وزه 
ههههههههه*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



sant felopateer قال:


> *اوه ماى جود،،
> ازاى مفيش نمل انت عايزينى اتخانق ولا ايه؟
> نو نو نو انا عايز نمل و تتوصى عليها و ضيف عليها موزيلارا كوراع البطة
> لو لقيت بتاع الدليفرى جاب حاجة غير كده هطلب من امن الدولة تحويل اسم المحل من v.k.c ل k.f.c
> ...



لا ارجوك   كله  الا كده  k.f.c ...  احنا مش عايزيين نشبه نفسنا بمطاعم هابطه .

شكلك كده واصل   ، يعنى امن دوله وكده ، وعلشان كده بقولك  لا   ... احنا ناس شرفاء   منقبلش رشوه  ابدا ..
بس قولى  انت عايز النمل بطحينه ولا من غير ؟
الحساب  عندنا  ..:kap::kap:


----------



## sant felopateer (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> لا ارجوك   كله  الا كده  k.f.c ...  احنا مش عايزيين نشبه نفسنا بمطاعم هابطه .
> 
> شكلك كده واصل   ، يعنى امن دوله وكده ، وعلشان كده بقولك  لا   ... احنا ناس شرفاء   منقبلش رشوه  ابدا ..
> بس قولى  انت عايز النمل بطحينه ولا من غير ؟
> الحساب  عندنا  ..:kap::kap:


*
:t31: ايوة كده يكون الشغل تمام،،
لا انا عايز نمل مشوى على الفحم بbarbque سوس لو سمحت و مش عايز اسمع كلمة الفاتورة ديه خالص كده بقى محلكم اسم هيرج فى جمهورية مصر العربية لول
هههههههههههههههه :t30::t30:*


----------



## eman88 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*قراف مطعم مقزز فوتت لهون بالغلط :new2: انا ما بفضل هل اكل هذا يلا وفرت عليكوا خلتهم للزباين الي جاي يلا باي بدي اطلع بسرعة قبل ما اطلع كل الي ببطني:t33:*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



sant felopateer قال:


> *
> :t31: ايوة كده يكون الشغل تمام،،
> لا انا عايز نمل مشوى على الفحم بbarbque سوس لو سمحت و مش عايز اسمع كلمة الفاتورة ديه خالص كده بقى محلكم اسم هيرج فى جمهورية مصر العربية لول
> هههههههههههههههه :t30::t30:*




اطمن معاليك   كله هيوصل فى معاده  ..

احنا تحت امرك   :w00t::w00t:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



eman88 قال:


> *قراف مطعم مقزز فوتت لهون بالغلط :new2: انا ما بفضل هل اكل هذا يلا وفرت عليكوا خلتهم للزباين الي جاي يلا باي بدي اطلع بسرعة قبل ما اطلع كل الي ببطني:t33:*




ايوه  احنا  مطعم  جامد  .. الناس بتجيلنا من اوروبا  مخصوص  .

:smil16::smil16::smil16::smil16:


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ميرسى عالتظبيطة الجامدة دى 
بصراحة زين ما اخترت
جبت الكلام من على بئى    بجد ياجماعة المطعم ده شهرة عالمية ومتخفش يا فامدراكول من اى حد  لاامن دولة ولا حاجة  احنا شغالين فى السليموكله تمام والى مش حيدفع مالوش عندنا حاجة:beee:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> ميرسى عالتظبيطة الجامدة دى
> بصراحة زين ما اخترت
> جبت الكلام من على بئى    بجد ياجماعة المطعم ده شهرة عالمية ومتخفش يا فامدراكول من اى حد  لاامن دولة ولا حاجة  احنا شغالين فى السليموكله تمام والى مش حيدفع مالوش عندنا حاجة:beee:



يعنى اطمن  يا جيلان؟ .. انتى عارفه ان المطاعم المنافسه زى كنتاكى ومكدونالدز  بتضربنا تحت الحزام ..  اللهم  يجعلك زخرا لنا يا جيلان . ونموذج للكل  يحتذى به ...
وليكى من  المطعم  طبق  سحالى مخلله هديه  ..


----------



## fullaty (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

هاى 
بص بقى الاكل ده كله انا اكلته فبل كده اوف زهقت من الاكل التقليدى ده
لو عندك حاجه جديده اوك مفيش ميلزمنيش 

باى ويالا بسرعه انا جعانه :361nl::361nl:​


----------



## جيلان (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

متقلقش يا دراكول كله متظبط احنا مش بيهمنا حد   هو احنا بنلعب  
لا كينتاكى ولا ماكدونالد دول لسة مبتدئين 
هما فين واحنا فين
بس بجد شوف حاجة جديدة لفيبى مش عايزينها تحس بالملل ومتجيش تانى
عايزين نربى زبون


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> هاى
> بص بقى الاكل ده كله انا اكلته فبل كده اوف زهقت من الاكل التقليدى ده
> لو عندك حاجه جديده اوك مفيش ميلزمنيش
> 
> باى ويالا بسرعه انا جعانه :361nl::361nl:​



انا مكنتش  ناوى احرق  المفاجأه  .. بس علشان خاطر فيبى  هحرقها وامرى لله ...
طبق للحبايب بس  .. محشى صراصير ورق العنب بالنمل الابيض وسلطه الفئران ..  والحلو  رباط جزمه  

علشان   تعرفوا   قيمتكوا عندى بس :786wl:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> متقلقش يا دراكول كله متظبط احنا مش بيهمنا حد   هو احنا بنلعب
> لا كينتاكى ولا ماكدونالد دول لسة مبتدئين
> هما فين واحنا فين
> بس بجد شوف حاجة جديدة لفيبى مش عايزينها تحس بالملل ومتجيش تانى
> عايزين نربى زبون



انتى خلاص  مبقتيش زبونه ... انتى  من الرواد الاوائل زى بتهوفن كده .. :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> متقلقش يا دراكول كله متظبط احنا مش بيهمنا حد   هو احنا بنلعب
> لا كينتاكى ولا ماكدونالد دول لسة مبتدئين
> هما فين واحنا فين
> بس بجد شوف حاجة جديدة لفيبى مش عايزينها تحس بالملل ومتجيش تانى
> عايزين نربى زبون



انتى خلاص  مبقتيش زبونه ... انتى  من الرواد الاوائل زى بتهوفن كده .. :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## fullaty (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> انا مكنتش  ناوى احرق  المفاجأه  .. بس علشان خاطر فيبى  هحرقها وامرى لله ...
> طبق للحبايب بس  .. محشى صراصير ورق العنب بالنمل الابيض وسلطه الفئران ..  والحلو  رباط جزمه
> 
> علشان   تعرفوا   قيمتكوا عندى بس :786wl:




ايوة ده الاكل اللى يفتح النفس ولا بلاش 

ميرسى على الكل الجامد ده 

ياريت كل يوم جديد اصلى بزهق من الروتين ​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ايوة ده الاكل اللى يفتح النفس ولا بلاش
> 
> ميرسى على الكل الجامد ده
> 
> ياريت كل يوم جديد اصلى بزهق من الروتين ​




الزهق دا اخر حاجه ممكن تلاقيها هنا .. ها بقى  قوليلنا  ايه الاكلات اللى نفسك  فيها ؟!! 
انا عن نفسى  بمووووت فى شربه الشرابات  المعفنه ...


----------



## vamdracula2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ايه يا جماعه ؟!   احنا كده هنفلس  .. مفيش زباين ليه ؟!!  مكدونالدز شدكوا  ولا كنتاكى  قدمت عروض احسن مننا ؟!

يالا كل واحد يقول طلباته .. دا لسه  فى اطباق  محدش قربلها .

فين صوانى الدبان المشوى وعلب المكرونه بالسحالى المفرومه !!!

يالا  شاركوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## losivertheprince (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح :
اجرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الناس بتاعة الصرف الصحي جاييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين كله يلم صراصيرة ويحطها في امعائه ويمشي بسرعه *​


----------



## muheb (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

انا عوز جرد مشو ي ومع شوية مقبلات مثل شوربة ديدان متبلة


----------



## vamdracula2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> اجرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الناس بتاعة الصرف الصحي جاييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين كله يلم صراصيرة ويحطها في امعائه ويمشي بسرعه *​




ايه مش مممكن ؟!! خيانه ..
امال فين الناس اللى قالت هتساعدنا ؟!  فلسعوا !!

فيلوباتير    جيلان         انتوا قلتوا هتوفروا الحمايه  لينا  ؟؟ :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



muheb قال:


> انا عوز جرد مشو ي ومع شوية مقبلات مثل شوربة ديدان متبلة



الجراد دلوقتى فى رحله للزرع والغيطان .. بيلقط رزقه .

حالا وشوربه دوده القز  تيجيلك .. بس خلى بالك  من الخيوط  متقفش فى زورك ..

وهديه من المطعم   طبق سحالى بالبشاميل .. انت تأ:ura1:مر


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

متقلقش يا دراكول
انا نزلت حراسات على كل المحلات المحيطة بالمحل
عشن محدش ياخد الصراصير بتاعتنا
منا قلتلك احنا مش بنلعب
احنا شغالين زى الفل
ده عدو الخير الى بيحاول يبوز شغلنا وبيزء علينا اعدائه زى كنتاكى ومكدونالد و losivertheprince 
ربنا يستر
بس متقلقش كله فى السليم وامان


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

خلاص يا بنى 
البلاعات كلها امان
احنا شهرة عالمية واعداء النجاح مش حيوقفونا


----------



## vamdracula2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> متقلقش يا دراكول
> انا نزلت حراسات على كل المحلات المحيطة بالمحل
> عشن محدش ياخد الصراصير بتاعتنا
> منا قلتلك احنا مش بنلعب
> ...





الله يخليكى  ليا .. مش عارف من غيرك كنت عملت ايه ؟؟ 

ايه الحقد اللى مالى قلوب الناس  دى  مننا  .. مش عارف  .. يمكن علشان ربنا موسعها علينا .

لوسيفر    من اعدائنا ؟؟!!  ازاى بس     ..  انتى اكيد بتهذرى  .. يمكن علشان زملكاوى ّّّّ:boxing:


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

متخبطش فى الحلل يا دراكول
انا زملكاوية


----------



## vamdracula2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

لاااااااا مش ممكن    حرام   ....  توبى يا بنتى  ..

ارجعى  عن اللى انتى فيه  ..  الاهلى بيناديكى


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

لا يا دراكول متحاولش وابعد عن الموضوع ده لحسن اشل الحصانة من على المحل
ده من غيرى كان زمانك مش لاقى صراصير دلؤتى
بص ابعد عن الموضوع ده وخلينى اؤمنك المحل
عشن اعدائنا كتير وبيحاولو يوقعو بنا
عشن المحل يخربوانت تقشر بصل فى البيت


----------



## vamdracula2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> لا يا دراكول متحاولش وابعد عن الموضوع ده لحسن اشل الحصانة من على المحل
> ده من غيرى كان زمانك مش لاقى صراصير دلؤتى
> بص ابعد عن الموضوع ده وخلينى اؤمنك المحل
> عشن اعدائنا كتير وبيحاولو يوقعو بنا
> عشن المحل يخربوانت تقشر بصل فى البيت



ايوه كده  بانى على حقيقتك  .. لهجه التهديد باينه فى كلامك .. زى اى زملكاوى .. ومش بعيد  تكونى انتى اللى بلغتى عننا  ..  ايوه  انتى  . طب ليه  ؟!  كل ده علشان اهلاوى  شريف فتح  مطعم  مشهور ومكسر الدنيا  .. 

على العموم    business is business  .. وشكرا على الحمايه  :smil8:


----------



## جيلان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ما قلنا كدى من الاول اعدت تجيب سيرة الزملكاوية
بس صح كدىbusiness is business ..
بس ليه دى :smil8:  

عموما يا دراكول حنعديها مش حوقفها عشن تعرف ان الزملكاوين طيبين وحنينين:spor2:
:a63:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

عادى مش هتفرق  معايا ..  زملكاويه زملكاويه .. اهو على الاقل نلاقى حد نتريق  عليه كل شويه  :yahoo:

بصى بعد الخدمات اللى قدمتيها للمطعم  .. ليكى من عندنا  اى  6  اطباق انتى تختاريهم   مقابل جنيه واحد بس 

سته مقابل واحد   .. والحدق يفهم  :yahoo:


----------



## the servant (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

بص يا دراكولا انا كنت ناوي اتنازل وازور المطعم بتاعك لكن بسبب تخبيط حضرتك
في الزملك انا هاروح هارديز واسيبك انت (اينعم الزمالك علي طول مغلوب)
بس دي كبوة واكيد هانفوق منهاااا زيهااا زي اكلك اللي بيجيب حموضة


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> ده من غيرى كان زمانك مش لاقى صراصير دلؤتى



سلام المسيح :
هو انتي اللي لامه الصراصير اكيد 
هههههههههههه مقصدش حاجة بامانه 
انتي زملكاوية يعني الدم بيحن يا بنت الزمالك ......... اه احي فيكي روح القتال لاي شئ ابيض .......... دراكولا ........... طول عمرنا هنفضل اصحاب ومختلفين في العقيدة ......... متحاولش انك تنشر سياسة التبشير بالاهلي علشان حبلك مش هيستحمل هجوم الزملكاوية .
​


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> لاااااااا مش ممكن    حرام   ....  توبى يا بنتى  ..
> 
> ارجعى  عن اللى انتى فيه  ..  الاهلى بيناديكى



*سلام المسيح :
يا ابني انت لسه مصر رغم اني قلتك وهفضل اقولك علي طول ان الانسان بيتولد زملكاوي والشيطان هو اللي بيضحك عليه : 
وبعدين مش ربنا بيقول بيقول في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق : اهو احنا الزملكاوية في ضيق اهو لكن مستحملين عادي يعني .......... اتهد بقي والا بأمانه هبطل اوردلك صراصير صومالي وبراغيت يوناني ده غير سحالي امريكا الجنوبيه .*​


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

:10_9_209[1]:ياااااااااه يا دراكول دنت قلبك اسود قوى لسة فاكر ستة واحد
طيب استلئى وعدك بئى
اول حاجة الحصانة اترفعت من على المحل وحدعم كنتاكى ومكدونالد وحنشوف حتعمل ايه ده طبعا غير الهجوم الزملكاوى الى حيقوم عليك واحتمال كمان نقيم عليك الحد
عشن تبئى تغلط فينا تانى 
فراى من ده كتير بئى ماشى
انا عيزة اشوف دم ولا بلاش الدم عشن احمر
خلينا فى الكرات البيضا ده اصلا لو لقيت دم عند دراكول:10_9_209[1]:


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح :
لالالا متقلقيش ياجيلان مينا ده طيب وهينزل دم ابيض ......... انا بصليله كل يوم واهو يمكن يرجع ويتوب *​


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ايه اللى بيحصل ده امشى شويه الاقى الزمالك متبهدل 
ليه كده يا دراكولا كنا ناويين نشغللك المطعم بس انت اللى خسران
يا زملكويه هذا المنتدى امتنعوا عن الدخول هنا لاحسن يسموا علشان يخلصوا مننا (خونه)
يالا الحقوا اجروووووووووووووا​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



frai قال:


> بص يا دراكولا انا كنت ناوي اتنازل وازور المطعم بتاعك لكن بسبب تخبيط حضرتك
> في الزملك انا هاروح هارديز واسيبك انت (اينعم الزمالك علي طول مغلوب)
> بس دي كبوة واكيد هانفوق منهاااا زيهااا زي اكلك اللي بيجيب حموضة



حتى انت يا فراى  ... شكلكوا بتعملوا عليا  مؤامره يا زمالك ؟؟    يخونك  العيش والسحالى بالملح  اللى كلناها مع بعض:banned:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> هو انتي اللي لامه الصراصير اكيد
> هههههههههههه مقصدش حاجة بامانه
> انتي زملكاوية يعني الدم بيحن يا بنت الزمالك ......... اه احي فيكي روح القتال لاي شئ ابيض .......... دراكولا ........... طول عمرنا هنفضل اصحاب ومختلفين في العقيدة ......... متحاولش انك تنشر سياسة التبشير بالاهلي علشان حبلك مش هيستحمل هجوم الزملكاوية .
> ​



يا صاحبى  ..   فكر فى مصير الزمالك فى النهايه ايه؟

:kap::kap::kap::kap::kap::kap:


وعلى العموم   الاهلى يتحدث عن نفسه طول اليوم 

وكل  لاعبينه  بييجوا يكلوا من عندى ...
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> يا ابني انت لسه مصر رغم اني قلتك وهفضل اقولك علي طول ان الانسان بيتولد زملكاوي والشيطان هو اللي بيضحك عليه :
> وبعدين مش ربنا بيقول بيقول في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق : اهو احنا الزملكاوية في ضيق اهو لكن مستحملين عادي يعني .......... اتهد بقي والا بأمانه هبطل اوردلك صراصير صومالي وبراغيت يوناني ده غير سحالي امريكا الجنوبيه .*​



يا عم لوسيفر روح بلاش فشر ..   انت ناسى يوم ما اثبتنا ان من علامات اقتراب الساعه  فوز الزمالك  على الاهلى ؟!!!! :banned::banned::banned::banned:

وان  الاشرار اللى هيقولوا  للجبال  غطينا .. طلعوا الزملكاويه؟!!

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:

وفى النهايه    مبروك عليكوا   عبد النصف :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> :10_9_209[1]:ياااااااااه يا دراكول دنت قلبك اسود قوى لسة فاكر ستة واحد
> طيب استلئى وعدك بئى
> اول حاجة الحصانة اترفعت من على المحل وحدعم كنتاكى ومكدونالد وحنشوف حتعمل ايه ده طبعا غير الهجوم الزملكاوى الى حيقوم عليك واحتمال كمان نقيم عليك الحد
> عشن تبئى تغلط فينا تانى
> ...



هى بقت كده  .. ماشى  .:ranting::ranting::01A0FF~139:

البلد فيها  اهلاويه شرفاء يدافعوا  عنى قصادكوا   ..

دا غير  ان  صراصيرى  والسحالى بتاعتى    كلهم هيدافعوا عنى 

دا غير جيش الحمايه الخاص بتاعى      جيش البراغيث :yahoo:

وابقى ورينى  هتتصرفى ازاى  وانتى  فى مواجهه الجيش ده  هاها :t12:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> لالالا متقلقيش ياجيلان مينا ده طيب وهينزل دم ابيض ......... انا بصليله كل يوم واهو يمكن يرجع ويتوب *​



:94::94::94::94::

كل دى صلوات  
:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:

كل ده رفع بخور 

:ranting::ranting::ranting:

ليه على ايه؟!!      اقولك   banned::banned::banned:game over


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ايه اللى بيحصل ده امشى شويه الاقى الزمالك متبهدل
> ليه كده يا دراكولا كنا ناويين نشغللك المطعم بس انت اللى خسران
> يا زملكويه هذا المنتدى امتنعوا عن الدخول هنا لاحسن يسموا علشان يخلصوا مننا (خونه)
> يالا الحقوا اجروووووووووووووا​



ايه؟ فى ايه  ؟!!  دا شكله غزو زملكاوى للمكان .

بتتحدوا عليا  يا زملكاويه ؟!:ranting::ranting:

انتوا  اللى خسرانيين .  لانكوا  مش هتستحملوا الاهلويه .

يا اهلاويه    دافعوا عنى  .... انتوا فيييين؟!!

ماشى يا فيبى     .. اصبرى  ، بس كترجعيش تندمى :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

سلام المسيح :
ولما انت بتهرطق كده انت ناسي مين هما جوج وياجوج دول الاهلاويه الوحشين الاشرار اللي بيخططوا انهم يغتالوا الزملكاوية الطيبين ............ مش هقولهالك تاني هبطل اوردلك صراصير افغاني هديلك مكانها صراصير بكستاني من القاعده .......... وسلملي علي الفانلة الحمرا


----------



## ارووجة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

:smil13:حرام شو هاد يع 
انا انسدت نفسي عن الاكل لمدة مليون سنة:t32:


----------



## لوقا ظاظا (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

علي فكرة انا كل يوم بفتر 
1. ربع ك دم فران     و ربع ك ناموس محمر 
وسلطات   فية هنا في المطعم


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

يع يع يع 
حرام عليكم
هعمل اضرررررررررررررررررررراب
مش هاكل خالص
ربنا يسامحكم​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> ولما انت بتهرطق كده انت ناسي مين هما جوج وياجوج دول الاهلاويه الوحشين الاشرار اللي بيخططوا انهم يغتالوا الزملكاوية الطيبين ............ مش هقولهالك تاني هبطل اوردلك صراصير افغاني هديلك مكانها صراصير بكستاني من القاعده .......... وسلملي علي الفانلة الحمرا


متنساش  سلطه  السحالى الافغانى معاك ..
ولو مرضيوش يدوك قلهم   ابو تريكه  .. هيدوك اللى انت عايزه  ومن غير فلوس كمان :99:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



ارووجة قال:


> :smil13:حرام شو هاد يع
> انا انسدت نفسي عن الاكل لمدة مليون سنة:t32:



مع انك بس لو تجربى مطعمنا  هتغيرى رايك فى كل حاجه ..

ايه رايك تبتدى بصينيه براغيث فى الفرن ؟؟؟
 محشى ورق المونيوم .. ولا يا عينى على  سلطه  الطمى المغربى ..leasantr


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ايوة كدى الزملكاوية ظهروا :yahoo:
ايه الجمال ده
فيبى وبرنس ولسة
بصراحة يا دراكول انا لو منك الحق استخبى:beee:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



لوقا ظاظا قال:


> علي فكرة انا كل يوم بفتر
> 1. ربع ك دم فران     و ربع ك ناموس محمر
> وسلطات   فية هنا في المطعم




طبعا  ... انت تأمر يا لوقا باشا 

انت كده زبون اصلى مش مغشوش  .. 

وفى كمان  صراصير بانيه .. وصدور نمل :999:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



بنت الفادى قال:


> يع يع يع
> حرام عليكم
> هعمل اضرررررررررررررررررررراب
> مش هاكل خالص
> ربنا يسامحكم​




التجربه  هى الحل؟؟         

ممكن نبتدى بصينيه سحالى فى الفرن ؟؟
ايه رايك؟
:99:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> ايوة كدى الزملكاوية ظهروا :yahoo:
> ايه الجمال ده
> فيبى وبرنس ولسة
> بصراحة يا دراكول انا لو منك الحق استخبى:beee:



لا اوعوا تتغروا .. انتوا لسه مشفتوش  الهجوم الاهلاوى المعاكس .. بس الاهلويه لسه مصحيوش 
لسه  لسه   .. اول  ما يصحوا  كده ويردوا  .. تروحى تستخبى  انتى وكل زملكاوى  ..

يالا يا اهلويه   انتوا  فين  ؟؟؟  وروها الشغل 
:hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## monlove (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*نفسي مفتوح-ة جامد 
وعلي فكرة انت وعدتني انك تجيب خنافس طازة 
ومطلعتش حلوة خالص 
انا زعلان جدا جدا جدا 
فعلا انا قرفت من خدمتكم رغم ان الاكل ذي العسل 
بص يا سيدي عايز نص كيلو صراصير محمرة وعليهم ريع كيلو نمل مشكل 
وشوف الحلو انت هتجيبة اية 
ويارب تعملوا واجب *


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

الحمد لله مفيش اهلاويه كتير ربنا رحم الناس ورجعوا لاصلهم 

ربنا يهديك يا دركولا وترجع لاصلك الفنله البيضة تباديك 
دراكولااااااااااااااااا دراكولاااااااااااااااااااا

كل اللى انت بتجيبه للناس ده حرام عليك هتسمم المنتدى

قاطعوا الاكل المسمم ده ​


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

او ممكن تلبس ابيض اليومين دول عشن ترحم نفسك
بالمرة تتوب وترجع عن الى بتعمله
مستقبلك مهدد بالانهيار يا دراكول 
ارحم نفسك وعود لصوابك:t32:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



monlove قال:


> *نفسي مفتوح-ة جامد
> وعلي فكرة انت وعدتني انك تجيب خنافس طازة
> ومطلعتش حلوة خالص
> انا زعلان جدا جدا جدا
> ...



لا لا  احنا  ميخلصناش  زعلك  مننا .. الاخ اللى جابلنا الخنافس   ..خلاص  خد جزاءه ..
اصله كان زملكاوى ومصدوم شويه ..

طلباتك  حسابها عندنا  .. والحلو  تورته بعوض .. و فئران بالمكسرات

ايه رايك بقى ؟!!!:99:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> الحمد لله مفيش اهلاويه كتير ربنا رحم الناس ورجعوا لاصلهم
> 
> ربنا يهديك يا دركولا وترجع لاصلك الفنله البيضة تباديك
> دراكولااااااااااااااااا دراكولاااااااااااااااااااا
> ...



هو انتى  علشان وملكاويه   هتبوظى سمعه المحل بالشكل ده ؟

لا يا  فيبى    احنا  اكلنا تمام  ومحدش اشتكى غيرك ...

يا ساتر على الحقد  اللى فى قلبك  من ناحيه الاهلويه  .. نضفوا  قلوبكم السودا دى بقى  .
:010105~332:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> او ممكن تلبس ابيض اليومين دول عشن ترحم نفسك
> بالمرة تتوب وترجع عن الى بتعمله
> مستقبلك مهدد بالانهيار يا دراكول
> ارحم نفسك وعود لصوابك:t32:



دى نغمه تهديد  بقى ؟!!  احنا مبندهددش  يا جيلان ... احنا الاهلى   .. الاهلى يعنى وطن وبيت ومكان ..  

جربى  انك تبقى اهلاويه كده  ولو  لثوانى ؟!!

احساس جدييد  مش كده ؟
:99:


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

انا عاوز اكل اخطبوط 
علي فكرة دي اكلة واللي بيروح مطاعم في اسكندرية   هيعرفها


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> انا عاوز اكل اخطبوط
> علي فكرة دي اكلة واللي بيروح مطاعم في اسكندرية   هيعرفها



اووه  انت ليك  فى الاكلات  البحريه ؟!!  
طبعا عندنا .. طلباتك اوامر.. 
بالنسبه  للقسم البحرى عندنا    تحب نجيبلك   صوص رغاوى البحر .. عصير  طحالب   ولا تحب صينيه شعاب بالبطاطس ؟!!!:yahoo:


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

يا بنتى انفدى بجلدك هنا الاكل مسمم
انا حذرتك وانتى حرة بقه 
الاكل كله اهلاوى حمضان ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> يا بنتى انفدى بجلدك هنا الاكل مسمم
> انا حذرتك وانتى حرة بقه
> الاكل كله اهلاوى حمضان ​



أهلاوى حمضان طيب خدى عندك دى :kap:
احترت معاك يا زماااااااااااالك
دايماً خسراان ومتهاااااااااا الك
لاعيبتك اتحالوا معاااااااااااش
ومنصف ودوه الانعااااااااااااااش
لو فى فايده ده ان عاااااااااش
يبقى احسنلاوايلعب ببلاش 
ويمكن فى يوم يشتغل فراش
 ونوزع على روحه كرااااش 
 أى خدمه يا فيبى .........كراش هنا لفيبى واتوصى بالصراصير لو سمحت ...هى الخدمه هنا بطيئه كده ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> يا بنتى انفدى بجلدك هنا الاكل مسمم
> انا حذرتك وانتى حرة بقه
> الاكل كله اهلاوى حمضان ​




استلقى وعدك من دونا بقى   هاهاها 

ايوه كده الاهلى ظهر:yahoo:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أهلاوى حمضان طيب خدى عندك دى :kap:
> احترت معاك يا زماااااااااااالك
> دايماً خسراان ومتهاااااااااا الك
> لاعيبتك اتحالوا معاااااااااااش
> ...



اخيرا لقيت حد اهلاوى  يرد  معايا ..
صينيه عبد المنصف بالبراغيت  لفيبى  وهتوصى بالصراصير..

وانتى يادونا  لانك اثبتى انك اهلاويه اصيله  ليكى من المطعم  شوربه سحالى  بالمشروم والخنافس    هديه على حساب المطعم :yahoo:


----------



## جيلان (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

يااااااااااه شفتى يا فيبى 
مفيش غير اتنين اهلويين بس فى المنتدى عشن عشن طبيعى ان الانسان يكون زملكاوى
الحقوا حولو بئى قبل ما تندمو
القيامة قربت:yaka:


----------



## fullaty (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ايوة يا بنتى اللى زيهم انقرضوا من زمااااااااااااااااااان
يالا الفنله البيضه تناديكوا 
نضفوا قلوبكوا وفنلاتكوا​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> يااااااااااه شفتى يا فيبى
> مفيش غير اتنين اهلويين بس فى المنتدى عشن عشن طبيعى ان الانسان يكون زملكاوى
> الحقوا حولو بئى قبل ما تندمو
> القيامة قربت:yaka:



اتنين ؟!!!  مش ده برضه الترتيب اللى انتوا محتكرينه فى الدورى :yahoo:

دا انتوا لو لوحديكوا فى الدورى  هتاخدوا التانى .. دا بقى ادمان  يا بنتى :kap:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ايوة يا بنتى اللى زيهم انقرضوا من زمااااااااااااااااااان
> يالا الفنله البيضه تناديكوا
> نضفوا قلوبكوا وفنلاتكوا​




يا بنتى   ارجعى  عن زملكاويتك   .. بدل ما  ترجعى تقولى ياريت اللى جرى ما كان :a82::a82::a82:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ايه ياجماعه ؟!!  خلاص شبعتوا .. 

دى اخره اللى يتعامل مع الزملكاويه 
بوظوا كل حاجه


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> ايه ياجماعه ؟!!  خلاص شبعتوا ..
> 
> دى اخره اللى يتعامل مع الزملكاويه
> بوظوا كل حاجه



*سلام المسيح :
عشان تعرف اخر اللي يشتم اصل الكورة المصريه *​:t13::kap::999:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

اصل الكوره ....  اه  وانا قول   الكوسه دى منين


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

عشن تعرف يا دراكول الى يجى عالزملكاوية ميكسبش ومن ساعة ما الزملكاوية سابوك اعد محتاس


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

خشى   منتدى الحوار   الاهلاوى  الزملكاوى     شوفوا هزيمتكوا  اللى  اعلناها امبارح:yahoo:


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

سلام المسيح :
لالالالا انا مدخلش مكان مافيهوش حوار ديمقراطي ابدآ ياعم


----------



## vamdracula2005 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> لالالالا انا مدخلش مكان مافيهوش حوار ديمقراطي ابدآ ياعم



مين اللى قال  ؟؟  ده  قمه  النظام واليموقراطيه ؟؟
والدليل   الاهلى كسب زى العاده :t16:


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

سلام المسيح :
طيب مبروك ياعم عليكم وعقبال الكاس والدوري وكاس العالم كمان


----------



## جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

وياريت هم الى كسبو يا برنس ده المتش كان مع طلائع الجيش
يعنى  عمالين يتكلمو عالفاضى
شماته
هى دى اخلائهم يا برنس


----------



## losivertheprince (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

سلام المسيح :
طيب هنعمل ايه علي العموم لازم يعرفوا ان الزملكاوية ( المشجعين ) ناس كلهم زوق وزي السكر بيقولوا الحق ولا علي رقبة الاهلاويه هههههههههههه .
ربنا معاكي


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

لا    الاهلى  يعنى   الاخلاق  ..


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

يا اهلويه .. تعالوا  المطعم مفتوح ليكوا ..

هديه  لكل زبون   شربه صابون بالدود هديه  مع علبه  سحالى كانز 

اى خدمه


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح :
يازملكاوية المطعم مفتوح ليكوا هجوم وهدية لكل زملكاوي واحد اهلاوي هدية في كنز وكمان شاليمو هدية *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

الزملكاويه بيجيبوا ضلف المحل ...  

بس  ده شغل  شغل   ملوش  دعوه  بالخلافات الشخصيه .  انما تقول ايه بقى  الزملكاويه مش بيراعوا حاجه خالص من دى


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح :
لامبنراعيش والمطعم ده هيتغدغ ويالا بقي يا اهلاوي من هنا احنا عايزين الاتاوة والا هنقفلك المطعم يالا يازملكاوية *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

الى كل  اهلاوى فى المنتدى .. انا بضيع   انا  تحت التهديد ..  عايزنى  اغير    وابقى زملكاوى ..

يا اهلاويه  .. يالااااااااااااااااااااا .. هجوووووووووووووووم:10_9_209[1]:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح :
هعهعهعهعهععهعهعهع انت عارف شيكابالا لو مش عارفه انا هوريلك يالا يارجاله اطفوا النور ......... يالا هجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ليه العنف ده ... مين اللى  رمى الشراب عليا  ..ايه الريحه دى   .. انى اغرق  اغرق اغر  اغ ا . ..:1035pk::070104~242:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح :
اهو كل يوم من ده ودوق يالا كل من الاكل اللي بتاكلة للناس اديله شراب محلي بجوز الهند لالالالا مش هنا ايوه في مناخيره وكمان ادلق عليه شاورمة براغيت اسواني ايوه لالالا يا ابني انت مش ن هنا لالالا في بقه مش في عينه .......... عينه هاحطله فيها 2 كيلو ضفاديع مخنوقة *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

عاد  لينتقم      :15_3_35[1]::t37::019F3B~14:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح :
لالالالالالالالالالالالا انا معايا رجاله تاكل الاهلي *​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

واضح  انى هتهور ....:ranting:


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح :
مش عارف يادراكولا انت بتفكرني يالصعيدي اللي كان عايز يعمل عملية :spor24: استشهادية فراح في وسط جماعة اسرائيلين  :smil12: وراح مطلع سكينه وضرب نفسه :budo::budo::budo::budo::budo:............ تقريبآ نفس الريحه *​:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

انظر حولك ... هتتروش  .. تبقى عمال تتلفت حواليك  زى البرص الجعان  ..
هو ده حالكم


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> انظر حولك ... هتتروش  .. تبقى عمال تتلفت حواليك  زى البرص الجعان  ..
> هو ده حالكم



*سلام المسيح :
ياعم هو انت خارج من القناه التانيه ............... وبعدين انا اساسآ مرووووش خلق هو انا ناقص 
البرص الجعان = ده حال الاهلي الاهلاوية بعد ما الزمالكاوية يغتالوهم*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

ياعم  شيل الهلاوس دى من دماغك ؟؟

انت فى كابووووس   فوق .. انت اهلاوى


----------



## losivertheprince (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح :
لع 
لع
لع
لع
لع 
وكمان لع *​


----------



## + john + (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

انا بقى هاجى اتعشى عندك كل يوم انا والجماعة اهم حاجة فى مستشفى
قريبة من المطعم


----------



## vamdracula2005 (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



+ john + قال:


> انا بقى هاجى اتعشى عندك كل يوم انا والجماعة اهم حاجة فى مستشفى
> قريبة من المطعم



عيب عليك   مستشفى ايه بس ؟!!

احنا اكلنا  تمام  .. وطالما انك اول مره  تخش عندنا .. ليك من مطعمنا   صينيه خنافس بالبشاميل  هديه ..

والحلو  سحالى بالكريمه والنمل 

ايه رايك؟؟؟  :smil6:


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> الزملكاويه بيجيبوا ضلف المحل ...
> 
> بس  ده شغل  شغل   ملوش  دعوه  بالخلافات الشخصيه .  انما تقول ايه بقى  الزملكاويه مش بيراعوا حاجه خالص من دى



دلؤتى بتقول الشغل شغل لما لاقيت نفسك حتضيع من غيرنا
بس بعد ايه خلاص لعنة الزمالكوية نزلت عليك ومفيش اهلاوى واقف جمبك 
منت عارف بئى ظروف الندالة بتاعتكو والكلام ده 
ولا بلاش كفاية عليك المطعم الى اتخرب بعد ما الزمالكوية عملوه مقاطعة ليه:ura1:


----------



## girl of my lord (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

حرام عليك ايه المطعم ده عموما في اكلات جديده ليكم
شربه ضفاضيع وجمال مع نص كيلو سحالي


----------



## vamdracula2005 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> دلؤتى بتقول الشغل شغل لما لاقيت نفسك حتضيع من غيرنا
> بس بعد ايه خلاص لعنة الزمالكوية نزلت عليك ومفيش اهلاوى واقف جمبك
> منت عارف بئى ظروف الندالة بتاعتكو والكلام ده
> ولا بلاش كفاية عليك المطعم الى اتخرب بعد ما الزمالكوية عملوه مقاطعة ليه:ura1:



بقؤلك ايه....... خدى   طبق شربه  السحالى ده  وصينيه القرود المحمره بالبطاطس ..  وانسى اى حاجه عن الزمالك  لانه خلاص  شويه وهيلغوه  leasantr


----------



## vamdracula2005 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



dolly قال:


> حرام عليك ايه المطعم ده عموما في اكلات جديده ليكم
> شربه ضفاضيع وجمال مع نص كيلو سحالي




تمام كده ... هى دى الزباين اللى تفرح القلب ..
  كل اللى طلبته هيوصلك .. ومعاهم كمان  سلطه  فئران بالخلطه وعصير  رباط  الجزمه  بالمكسرات 

:spor24:


----------



## جيلان (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> بقؤلك ايه....... خدى   طبق شربه  السحالى ده  وصينيه القرود المحمره بالبطاطس ..  وانسى اى حاجه عن الزمالك  لانه خلاص  شويه وهيلغوه  leasantr



انت كدى بتخبط فى الحلل
بلاش سكة الزمالك دى عشن منخسرش بعض
خلينا فى المطعم المعفن بتاعك ده
وممكن نعمل مصالحة 
هى دى اخلاق الزملكوية يابنى


----------



## fullaty (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

يا جيجى انتى غلطانه اصلا انكدخلى للاهلويه وكمان ممكن يحطولنا حاجات يخدرونا بيها علشان يحولونا اهلويه زيهم 
يا كل زملكويه المنتدى قاطعوا البضائع الاهلاويه ​


----------



## جيلان (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> يا جيجى انتى غلطانه اصلا انكدخلى للاهلويه وكمان ممكن يحطولنا حاجات يخدرونا بيها علشان يحولونا اهلويه زيهم
> يا كل زملكويه المنتدى قاطعوا البضائع الاهلاويه ​



بس كدى 
عز الطلب
انت تؤمرى


----------



## losivertheprince (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح :
كلام جميل وبكده نقض باتحادنا علي الجنس الاهلاوي الخليط 
وكمان نمنع انتشار اكلاتهم الغريبه ........... بالا صلصه بلا بتنجان 
امنعوا الاكل الاهلاوي .......... اتبرع ولو بشوية صلصه علي رأس الاهلاوية*​


----------



## red_pansy (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> 
> *كلام جميل وبكده نقض باتحادنا علي الجنس الاهلاوي الخليط *
> *وكمان نمنع انتشار اكلاتهم الغريبه ........... بالا صلصه بلا بتنجان *
> ...


:ranting:
*مالهم الاهلاويه انا كنت زمالكاويه زمان *
*وربنا تاب عليا لحقت نفسى قبل *
*ما السكر و الضغط يجينى والقلب وراهم *
*ربنا يتوب عليك يابنى اسمع الكلام :94:*
*اما عن الاكلات اللى هنا :ranting:*
*كنت عايزه فار مشوى وسلطة دود وكيس بلاستيك فاضى لو سمحت  :smil12:*
*بس بسرعه لو سمحت :t33:*
​


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



red_pansy قال:


> :ranting:
> *مالهم الاهلاويه انا كنت زمالكاويه زمان *
> *وربنا تاب عليا لحقت نفسى قبل *
> *ما السكر و الضغط يجينى والقلب وراهم *
> ...



* يااااااااااااااااااااااه بئى كنتى زملكاوية وحولتى 
عشن كدى :t9:
وبئيتى تتكلمى زيهم 
اول فين روح الانتماء :scenic:   :dntknw:
الحقى ارجعى عشن بنشطب بدرى
وزى ما قلت قبل كدى * 
*الكرة تفرح باهلاوى يتوب اكتر من 99 جون زملكاوى* :94:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> انت كدى بتخبط فى الحلل
> بلاش سكة الزمالك دى عشن منخسرش بعض
> خلينا فى المطعم المعفن بتاعك ده
> وممكن نعمل مصالحة
> هى دى اخلاق الزملكوية يابنى



هو انتوا  يا زمالك لا بترحموا ولا عايزين رحمه ربنا تنزل ..

قطعتوا عيشى  .. يا سدادين الارزاق .. يارب لاتوعوا على دورى ولا على كاس .. 
:ranting:


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> هو انتوا  يا زمالك لا بترحموا ولا عايزين رحمه ربنا تنزل ..
> 
> قطعتوا عيشى  .. يا سدادين الارزاق .. يارب لاتوعوا على دورى ولا على كاس ..
> :ranting:



*عشن تبطل تتحدانا بس:boxing:
احنا مش قليلين يابنى*


----------



## vamdracula2005 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> يا جيجى انتى غلطانه اصلا انكدخلى للاهلويه وكمان ممكن يحطولنا حاجات يخدرونا بيها علشان يحولونا اهلويه زيهم
> يا كل زملكويه المنتدى قاطعوا البضائع الاهلاويه ​



لا .. لا يا اخت فيبى    احنا مش كده .. احنا شغاليين بسمعتنا .. انتوا  اللى تعرفوا الاساليب  الملتويه دى  يا معشر الزملكاويه ..
خدى كده جربى  طبق الصراصير  ابالمكسرات  ؟!!
ولا ايه  رايك فى  صينيه فئران بريه ؟!!

كل الزملكاويه معزمميين النهارده ببلاش ..:t9::t9: علشان تعرفوا  قلبنا اللى بيسامح  :gy0000:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> كلام جميل وبكده نقض باتحادنا علي الجنس الاهلاوي الخليط
> وكمان نمنع انتشار اكلاتهم الغريبه ........... بالا صلصه بلا بتنجان
> امنعوا الاكل الاهلاوي .......... اتبرع ولو بشوية صلصه علي رأس الاهلاوية*​



الاهلى  هيفضل موجود  .. على مر التاريخ  الاعداء حاولوا  يهزوا الاهلى لكنه صمد وصمد وصمد ..
وعلشان كده  انا بدعوك   انك  تتبع  خطواتى  .. سامع الخطوات اللى وراك دى  ..دى خطوات الاهلى 

عووووود    عووووود .. سامع الصوت !!!

يالا ارجع بقى لاصلك                اهلى  اهلى


----------



## vamdracula2005 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



red_pansy قال:


> :ranting:
> *مالهم الاهلاويه انا كنت زمالكاويه زمان *
> *وربنا تاب عليا لحقت نفسى قبل *
> *ما السكر و الضغط يجينى والقلب وراهم *
> ...



اسمعوا اعترافات  الاهلويه  اللى  تابت  .. احنا كلنا وراكى يا ريد .. لا تراجع ولا استسلام ...

طلباتك هتوصلك حالا   انتى تؤمرى    
كل اللى هتطلبيه   هديه من المطعم  
وعليهم  طبق بسبوسه بالفئران  وصينيه كوسه بالبراغيت ..

الاهلويه ملهمش غير بعض  برضه :mus25:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> * يااااااااااااااااااااااه بئى كنتى زملكاوية وحولتى
> عشن كدى :t9:
> وبئيتى تتكلمى زيهم
> اول فين روح الانتماء :scenic:   :dntknw:
> ...



ليه كده ؟!! سيبيها  .. سيبيها يا جيلان  تعبر عن نفسها ..
ليه الزملكاويه كده كابسيين على انفاس الاهلويه  .. لحد امتى ...

ريد  قولى اللى نفسك فيه  ولا يهمك  .. دول الزملكاويه حاقديين   .. لسه واقعيين فى الاسمنت   هاها


----------



## vamdracula2005 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> *عشن تبطل تتحدانا بس:boxing:
> احنا مش قليلين يابنى*



هتحداكوا  وهفضل اتحداكوا  .. وهعلنها صريحه  انا  اهلاووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 

:budo:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

:ranting:


----------



## ماريان مرمر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

هههههههههه ربنا معكم


----------



## vamdracula2005 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



ماريان مرمر قال:


> هههههههههه ربنا معكم



سلام ونعمه 

يعنى انتى ايه موقفك بالظبط ؟!! تفتيش من وزاره الصحه ؟؟ ولا زبون  مش عارف يطلب ايه؟!!

على العموم  لو كنتى مفتش  .. احنا اكلنا  درجه اولى ومصرح بيه 

اما لو كنتى  زبونه ومحتاره  فاسمحيلى اقترح عليكى  صوص  النمل الابيض  مع سلطه السحالى بالبيض مع عصير  خنفسه الحقل  الوحيده .

مع مطعمنا      مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك :thnk0001:


----------



## جيلان (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> يعنى انتى ايه موقفك بالظبط ؟!! تفتيش من وزاره الصحه ؟؟ ولا زبون  مش عارف يطلب ايه؟!!
> 
> ...



*حلوة طريقة عرض اكلاتك للزباين :mus13:
دول من المرتدين يابنى 
بتئلك كانت زملكاوية
وسنطبق عليها قانون الردة  :bomb::boxing:hlp::vava::nunu0000::smile01
يا زملكاوية            هجوووووووووووووم:*


----------



## fullaty (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

يالا يا جيجى هجوووووووووووووووم

علشان الاهلاويه دول افتروا اوى 

يا كل الزملكويه لا تاكلوا  من هذا الاكل لان به سم قاتل الاهلاويه عايزين يقضوا علينا ​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> *حلوة طريقة عرض اكلاتك للزباين :mus13:
> دول من المرتدين يابنى
> بتئلك كانت زملكاوية
> وسنطبق عليها قانون الردة  :bomb::boxing:hlp::vava::nunu0000::smile01
> يا زملكاوية            هجوووووووووووووم:*



سلام ونعمه 

لا  لا   واضح ان الزملكاويه  شموا نفسهم  على الاخر :hlp:

يا جيلان  اسمعى نصيحتى  .. انتى قد بنتى  :hlp:

بلاش  اسلوب التهديد  ده  .. لان التهديد مبيجبش معانا نتيجه .. ولا ناسيه  ايام مرتضى ... 

احنا ملوك الكوره  وملوك الاكل      حد يقدر ينافسنا ؟!!
 الى كل  الزملكاويه    سيبكوا من جيلان   ..   نداء  سيبكوا كمان مره من جيلان   leasantr


----------



## vamdracula2005 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> يالا يا جيجى هجوووووووووووووووم
> 
> علشان الاهلاويه دول افتروا اوى
> 
> يا كل الزملكويه لا تاكلوا  من هذا الاكل لان به سم قاتل الاهلاويه عايزين يقضوا علينا ​



سلام ونعمه  

هو انتى على طول كده  مقوماتيه  .. تحبى تشوفى دم وخناقات ..  دا انتوا  قلبكوا اسود  من جوه  .. اسود محروق يعنى  .. مش اى اسود  

نظفوا قلبوكم  بقى .. شوفوا روح  الحب اللى فى فريق الاهلى واتعلموا   .. :spor2:


----------



## fullaty (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

احنا من بره وجوه ابيض الحمد لله مش زى ناس تحب الاحمر علشان تولعها 
وانا غلببانه جدا بدافع عن راى مش مقوماتيه

وعلى فكره مش عايزه اكل حاجه منك ​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> احنا من بره وجوه ابيض الحمد لله مش زى ناس تحب الاحمر علشان تولعها
> وانا غلببانه جدا بدافع عن راى مش مقوماتيه
> 
> وعلى فكره مش عايزه اكل حاجه منك ​



سلام ونعمه 

نعم  بقى انتى غلبانه انتى ؟!! دا انتى وجيلان  ما شاء الله ؟؟ شغاليين  بأفترى عليا وعلى كل الاهلويه المساكيين ..
ايه  يعنى   .. لاننا متواضعيين ومش بنحب نرد على الاشكال دى:240ql::240ql:

ولعلمك بقى هتاكلى هتاكلى من مطعمنا  .. عصب عنك بقى :15_3_35[1]:

خدى كلى  .. وجبتنا الرئيسيه  :10_1_136[1]:

هتاكليها هتاكليها   انتى  وجيلان


----------



## جيلان (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> نعم  بقى انتى غلبانه انتى ؟!! دا انتى وجيلان  ما شاء الله ؟؟ شغاليين  بأفترى عليا وعلى كل الاهلويه المساكيين ..
> ايه  يعنى   .. لاننا متواضعيين ومش بنحب نرد على الاشكال دى:240ql::240ql:
> ...



*ليه هو قهر يعنى
طب مش حناكل:a63:
انت مش لاقى حد تدبسه فى اكلك ده يابنى:cry2:
اكله االاهلاوية بئى بدل منت عايز تقضى علينا بالاكل بتاعك ده*

* انسى بئى   هاا انسى*


----------



## fullaty (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> نعم  بقى انتى غلبانه انتى ؟!! دا انتى وجيلان  ما شاء الله ؟؟ شغاليين  بأفترى عليا وعلى كل الاهلويه المساكيين ..
> ايه  يعنى   .. لاننا متواضعيين ومش بنحب نرد على الاشكال دى:240ql::240ql:
> ...




*اه انا غلبانه الحمد لله 

ومين دول المساكين 

وانت بتحلم يا دراكولا اننا ناكل من عندك*


----------



## red_pansy (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> لا لا واضح ان الزملكاويه شموا نفسهم على الاخر :hlp:
> 
> ...



:mus25:
*يارافع رايتى :new8:*
*ايوه كده بدل ما جيلان ناويه تقضى عليا :act23:*
*غيرانه منى :smile01*
*ونداء الى كل الزمالكاويه ريحوا بالكم ونفسكم وتوبوا عن الزمالك بدل ما امراض الدنيا كلها *
*تبقى فيكم :act19:*
*ولو ممكن كوبايه عصير كوكتيل دبان مع صراصير مع دود :t23:*​


----------



## vamdracula2005 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



جيلان قال:


> *ليه هو قهر يعنى
> طب مش حناكل:a63:
> انت مش لاقى حد تدبسه فى اكلك ده يابنى:cry2:
> اكله االاهلاوية بئى بدل منت عايز تقضى علينا بالاكل بتاعك ده*
> ...



سلام ونعمه 

متلفى تلفى  ومسيرك  ترجعى  نفسك تاكلى من المطعم .. وساعتها  هتتحسرى على الايام اللى مرت من غير ما تاكلى منه .. وساعتها  مش هطولى منى ولا  سحليه واحده حتى   . :smi411:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *اه انا غلبانه الحمد لله
> 
> ومين دول المساكين
> 
> وانت بتحلم يا دراكولا اننا ناكل من عندك*



سلام ونعمه 

انا بحلم انكوا تاكلوا من عندى ؟!!  ليه  هو  الدنيا خرى فيها ايه ..
دا انا   الحمد لله شغال بحس الاهلويه   شغل تمام .

وبلاش  اشاعات وحاجات من دى .. انك غلبانه وكده يعنى  .. انتوا  وحوش  وحووووش:070104~242:


----------



## vamdracula2005 (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



red_pansy قال:


> :mus25:
> *يارافع رايتى :new8:*
> *ايوه كده بدل ما جيلان ناويه تقضى عليا :act23:*
> *غيرانه منى :smile01*
> ...



سلام ونعمه 

ايوه كده .. حد اهلاوى  تائب  يبقى معايا.. يرفع راسى  كده  ويخلينى  احس   انى عندى عزوه كده  ..

:99:

كل طلباتك اوامر .. الدبان المشوى مع الشروم فى الطريق اليك :t17:


----------



## red_pansy (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> 
> ايوه كده .. حد اهلاوى تائب يبقى معايا.. يرفع راسى كده ويخلينى احس انى عندى عزوه كده ..
> 
> ...


:999:
*اكله لذيذه بجد  تسلم ايدك:yahoo:*
*خلى ناس اصحابنا يتغاظوا :t32:*
*فهمنى طبعا:smil12:*
​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*

*سلام المسيح :
طيب ايه رايكم 
ياجماعه المطعم ده مطعم عنصري وبيدعوا للفرقة والتفرقة
يا ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس المطعم ده بيقدم الصراصير منتهية الصلاحيه 

انا هقفلك المطعم ..... ماشي ماشي*​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مطعم الاصدقاء ... خش  متتكسفش*



red_pansy قال:


> :999:
> *اكله لذيذه بجد  تسلم ايدك:yahoo:*
> *خلى ناس اصحابنا يتغاظوا :t32:*
> *فهمنى طبعا:smil12:*
> ​



*سلام المسيح :
بصي ياريد يا بنتي انتي شكلك طيبه وغلبانه توبي احسن لك والا والا والا :t19: 
جيلان .... فيبي يازمالكاوية    .........    الفلكه بسرعه :act19:*​


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
 مش عارف بس حاسس ان نفسى فى وجبة صراصير مشكل وربع دبان مشوى والسلطة ....... امممممم اه طبق سلطة شرابات مخنوقة 
 والحلووووو قبل ما انسى ...... طبق مختلف من السراعيف وزود السرعوف الاحمر ........... 
أممممم بحبة يا بابا*​


----------



## مايكل زكريا (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه جميلة
​


----------



## روماني زكريا (3 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عاوز بيتزا هع 

ولحمه بالفراخ وطبق رز بالفريك والمكرونه


----------

